# Replaced plug/gasket, oil drain plug still leaky!



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

After a looong 2 and a half month ordeal I finally got my car back from the body shop after it was involved in an accident. It was time for an oil change, so I did the oil change. Only thing was, the gasket on the drain plug had an imperfection on it and getting caught up with trying to do a million other little things at once (first day back from the shop, have to drive back to my apt that night) I forgot to get a new gasket. Never needed one before this.

Once I made the journey back to my apt, the next afternoon I opened the garage and a HUGE oil puddle was there. I'm talking around 7 feet long. It was obvious it was coming from the drain plug, it was still dripping every few minutes. I realized the plug wasn't as tight as it should be, and was kicking myself. Tightened in, and put newspaper under to see if more dripped. A good amount still dripped, then I remembered the drain plug gasket! 

I ran to the auto parts store and bought a new plug and gasket, but unfortunately I do not have a jack while I am at college in my new garage (got stands yesterday, waiting for a deal on a jack). Since the car still has 5+ quarts of oil in it, I pulled out the old bolt and gasket and quickly screwed the other one in, (fiber gasket) making sure it was nicely in the threads and not crossthreading. Tightened. Didn't overtighten, but made it damn tight. Refilled the ~1.5Qts of oil I lost.

Still leaking. It's nowhere near as bad as before the gasket/plug change, but it's leaking too much to ignore. Maybe 20 drops overnight.

What else can I do short of replacing the entire pan? Tighten a little more? I don't have a torque wrench here, but it does not have much left to tighten. I've heard you can strip/crack pan if you overtighten these bolts. Using an adjustable wrench if it makes a difference.

I'm losing oil and I have exams this upcoming week, need this headache fixed yesterday!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It may not be leaking from the plug. Oil will flow down and "hug" the surface until it gets to a low point, the drain plug in your case. Wipe off all around the pan as best you can "above" the drain plug and see if you can spot a leak. Another thing you can try is to put teflon tape on the bolt threads. Be careful how you put it on and don't go too crazy with it. Having a bunch of that stuff floating around in your oiling system is not "optimal".

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Use the original drain plug. The replacements are poor quality. Get a new gasket made of fiber or you can even use a spark plug washer, as it'll have some "crush" to it. Copper washers are also available at the parts store. Heck, I]ve even used a string off an old mop before. You do NOT want to over-tighten and strip the pan.....unless you like pulling engines! Drain the oil into a clean plastic jug and just pour it back in.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I took geeteeohguys advice and bought a new gasket and tried to get the current gasket off the original bolt. It's extremely stiff, looks to be made of a really hard clear plastic and is stuck after many years. Never seen gasket material like this. I tried being crude and prying it off with a 1/4 flathead but it seems to be stuck on there around the threads. Any ideas how to get this dang thing off? No point in putting a new (smaller diameter) gasket on an already leaky one that's been bent a bit trying to be removed..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it were me, I'd leave it right where it is and put another gasket/washer right on top of it and install it that way. Those factory washers don't come off unless you cut them off. Both of my old goats still have them, and they're fine. How is the mating surface on the oil pan itself? That could be part of the problem. Slide another washer on top of the old one and give it a go.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Put the new gasket over the factory plastic, and not a drop leaked overnight!

:cheers


----------

